# Cube ist unfähig - bitte dringend um eure hilfe! (schwingenbruch)



## fl1pstYle (26. September 2013)

Hallo Leute,

nachdem mir im Kanada Urlaub die Schwinge meines Cube Fritzz gebrochen ist (schlimm genug, da in Kanada kein Cube vertrieben wird), stehe ich vor einem Haufen Schrott...

So sah das ganze dann aus(Anmerkung: die Schwinge ist beim normalen fahren auf einem Trail in Kanada gebrochen, habs sogar auf der Gopro - hab keine Ahnung wie das passieren konnte m.M.n Materialfehler):







Nach kurzen Frust in Kanada.... zurück in Deutschland dann bei unserem Cubehändler angerufen, Bilder hingeschickt, Rahmennummer mit abgeschickt usw usw.... wollte erstmal fragen, ob sie evtl etwas auf Kulanz oder ähnliches machen(Fritzz Rahmen bei Cube nur 2 Jahre Garantie laut Homepage), nachdem das dann so lange gedauert hat, war mir das auch schon egal, wollte einfach nur die neue Schwinge haben.

Nach 10 Wochen kam vom Hersteller cube heute die email an den Händler: Zitat "Für dieses Fahrrad ist leider keine Schwinge mehr auf Lager"

Das wars...nach 10 Wochen warten.

Laut Händler bedeutet das, dass keine Schwinge mehr bestellt werden kann - Rahmen ist somit Schrott - kostet ja fast nichts. Keine Alternativangebote von Cube - über Kulanz mal garnicht gesprochen.

Ich bin mir nichtmehr sicher, ob es sich nun um ein 2007er oder 2008er Model handelt (konnte mir der cubehändler auch nicht sagen und dem Hersteller scheint es auch am A... vorbei zu gehen)
Evtl könnt ihr mit der Rahmennummer( *A7A32172*) mehr anfangen, oder es auf den Bildern identifizieren? 





Für mich ist das ganze mehr als unbefriedigend gelaufen . Aufgrund der sehr bitteren Erfahrung die ich gemacht habe, das letzte Cube, das ich mir gekauft habe - bin von anderen Herstellern anderen Service gewohnt - SO NICHT!

*Eventuell seid ihr kompetenter als Cube und könnt mir sagen, ob eventuell eine Schwinge von einem Folgemodeljahr passt(da diese ja hoffentlich noch bestellbar sein müssen...). Das Cube hat Rahmengröße L, Baujahr weis ich wie o.g. leider nicht =/*

Sorry für die Lästerei, aber das kann nicht angehen, denke da seid ihr mit mir einer Meinung?

Danke im Voraus für eure Hilfe und MFG

Tobi


----------



## Vincy (26. September 2013)

Die Schwinge vom Nachfolgemodell passt nicht. Wurde ab Modell 2009 grundlegend überarbeitet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaktusflo (26. September 2013)

Mach Dich locker  das Teil ist runde 6-7 Jahre alt!

Kulanz oder sogar Garantie??? Das bekommst auch bei anderen nicht bzw. nicht immer... Cube hätte auch schneller reagieren können, da geb ich Dir recht, aber sonst??? Vielleicht lag´s aber auch am Händler das es so lang gedauert hat! 


Hier findest alternativ cube Rahmen für normales, gutes Geld:

http://www.schlierseer-radhaus.de/

oder im bike Markt oder oder oder ...


----------



## utilitycrash (26. September 2013)

Hallo Tobi,
ich hab noch einen schwarzen Fritzz Rahmen aus 08 in Größe L (20") im Keller liegen.
Der Rahmen wurde bis 2010 gefahren und ist in einem sehr gutem Zustand. 
Inklusive Maxle, TX Innenlager und XT Schaltwerk aber ohne Dämpfer.

Falls du Interesse hast, meine Preisvorstellung 180.-inklusive Versand.


----------



## flyingstereo (27. September 2013)

Würde sagen dein Händler ist nicht richtig gewillt was zu erreichen.
Wenn es keine Hinterbauten oder ähnliches mehr gibt macht Cube normalerweise ein Crash-Replacement Angebot. Würde nochmal beim Händler nachfragen!


----------



## fl1pstYle (27. September 2013)

Bei dem Händler bin ich aber eigentlich schon lange und der macht seine Sache gut. 
Hab Einblick bekommen in den Austausch mit cube, lag eindeutig nicht am Händler


----------



## LB Jörg (28. September 2013)

Nach 7 Jahren noch eine Ersatzschwinge vom Hersteller zu bekommen ist schon unwahrscheinlich. Wenn du keine gebrauchte mehr bekommst und du den Rahmen weiter fahren willst, dann laß es in einer Werkstatt einfach schweißen. Hält dann weitere 7 Jahre, wenn nichts anders kollabiert 

Wenn du doch mal einen Rahmen fahren willst, bei dem du nach 7 Jahren noch jedes Teil nachbekommst, dann mußt du zu Nicolai wechseln Die garantieren 10 Jahre Ersatzteilversorgung

G.


----------



## Baxter75 (28. September 2013)

Wenn es ein Materialfehler gewesen wäre ,dann wäre er mit sicherheit schon viel viel eher gebrochen ......Mag zwar sein ,das es dort gebrochen is ..aber wenn du vorher irgend welche aktionen gemacht hast ,die zu lasten des Rahmens gegangen sind..kann das schon mal über die jahre passieren ,das mal etwas bricht und bei so nem alten Bike ..kannste nich erwarten ,das es dafür noch nen ersatzteil gibt ,da ab 2009 ja das neuere Modell gab ..

is zwar blöd gelaufen ,mit dem langen warten ..hab aber selber schon die erfahrung gemacht ,das man etwas warten muss ,da gings zwar nur um ne info ,die nich ganz so wichtig war .....


----------



## zippolino (29. September 2013)

hmmm aber es bedeutet doch nicht automatisch dass ein z.b. einem 10 jahre alten cube fahrrad ein rahmenbruch droht???

wenn da mal irgentwas bricht ist ja richtig gefährlich, bei lenkern sagt man ja die soll man alle 2 jahre tauschen...


----------



## LB Jörg (29. September 2013)

zippolino schrieb:


> hmmm aber es bedeutet doch nicht automatisch dass ein z.b. einem 10 jahre alten cube fahrrad ein rahmenbruch droht???
> 
> wenn da mal irgentwas bricht ist ja richtig gefährlich, bei lenkern sagt man ja die soll man alle 2 jahre tauschen...



Irgendwann bricht jedes Fahrrad, besonders wenn es als Mountainbike geboren und dementsprechen genutzt wird
Alu ist auch nicht gerade der Werkstoff der recht flexibel auf Wechselbelastungen reagiert. 

Faustregel ist da: Je leichter bei gleich guter konstruktiver Quallität, desto eher der Bruch

G.


----------



## CubeFan1998 (29. September 2013)

zippolino schrieb:


> hmmm aber es bedeutet doch nicht automatisch dass ein z.b. einem 10 jahre alten cube fahrrad ein rahmenbruch droht???
> 
> wenn da mal irgentwas bricht ist ja richtig gefährlich, bei lenkern sagt man ja die soll man alle 2 jahre tauschen...



Ich würde mal spontan sagen, das ein Lenker wieder was anderes ist dieser ist ja relativ dünn während ein Rahmen gerade aus Aluminium sehr dick ist. Aber der Schwingenbruch hier oder allgemein ein Rahmenbruch kommt meist von einer harten bzw. falschen Landung. 

Möchte mich hier aber auch mal einigen Anschließen. Was glaubst du denn was Cube für Lager hat, Cube baut unzählige Bikes pro Jahr und es gibt ja nicht nur ein Modell sondern mit Race, SL und was es noch gibt bestimmt ca. 50 Modelle oder mehr und dein Rad ist von 2007 oder 08 da gab es Millionen von Bikes und dann sollen die für jeden noch eine Schwinge haben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (29. September 2013)

Cube gibt zb fürs Fritzz ne maximale sprung Höhe von einem Meter an ...es gibt Experten die meinen ,sie können locker das doppelte springen ,tun dieses auch und wundern sich hinter her ,warum der Rahmen ect bricht ..


----------

